# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Алиса в Стране чудес. Алиса в Зазеркалье.

## Lampada

Алиса в Стране чудес.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEP4vX0ISHI  Алиса в Зазеркалье 
Год выпуска: 1981  
________________________   Алиса в Стране Чудес  
текст - http://adelanta.info/library/tales/14.html   Алиса в Зазеркалье 
текст -  http://adelanta.info/library/tales/15.h ... an=&pages=

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Афоризмы и цитаты из книги "Алиса в стране чудес" Люиса Кэррола    Ой, вообще, наверно, это от перцу люди делаются вспыльчивые, — продолжала она, очень довольная, что сама обнаружила вроде как новый закон природы, — а от уксуса делаются кислые… а от хрена — сердитые… а от… а от… а вот от конфет-то дети становятся ну прямо прелесть! Потому их все так и любят!  Никогда не считай себя не таким, каким тебя не считают другие, и тогда другие не сочтут тебя не таким, каким ты хотел бы им казаться.  Я видала такую чепуху, по сравнению с которой эта чепуха — толковый словарь.  … если слишком долго держать в руках раскалённую докрасна кочергу, в конце концов обожжёшься; если поглубже полоснуть по пальцу ножом, из пальца обычно идёт кровь; если разом осушить пузырёк с пометкой «Яд!», рано или поздно почти наверняка почувствуешь недомогание.  
— А что это за звуки, вон там? – спросила Алиса, кивнув на весьма укромные заросли какой-то симпатичной растительности на краю сада. — А это чудеса, – равнодушно пояснил Чеширский Кот. — И.. И что же они там делают? – поинтересовалась девочка, неминуемо краснея. — Как и положено, – Кот зевнул. – Случаются…   — А где я могу найти кого-нибудь нормального? — Нигде, — ответил Кот, — нормальных не бывает. Ведь все такие разные и непохожие. И это, по-моему, нормально.  
– Ты о чем то задумалась, дорогая, и позабыла, что нужно поддерживать беседу. А какая отсюда мораль, я сейчас не могу тебе сказать, но скоро вспомню. – А может быть, никакая, – отважилась сказать Алиса. – Что ты, что ты, деточка, – сказала Герцогиня, – во всем есть мораль, только надо уметь ее найти!  
То ли колодец был действительно уж очень глубоким, то ли летела Алиса уж очень не спеша.  
— Зачем же вы звали его Спрутиком, — спросила Алиса. — если на самом деле он был Черепахой? — Мы его звали Спрутиком, потому что он всегда ходил с прутиком!, — ответил сердито Как бы. — Ты не очень-то догадлива!  
Лучший способ объяснить – это самому сделать!  
— Фламинго кусаются не хуже горчицы. А мораль отсюда такова: это птицы одного полёта! — Только горчица совсем не птица, — заметила Алиса. — Ты, как всегда, совершенно права! — сказала Герцогиня. — Какая ясность мысли!  
Интересно было бы поглядеть на то, что от меня останется, когда меня не останется.  
— Зачем ты столько ревела, дурочка! — ругала себя Алиса, тщетно пытаясь доплыть до какого-нибудь берега. — Вот теперь в наказание еще утонешь в собственных слезах! Да нет, этого не может быть, — испугалась она, — это уж ни на что не похоже! Хотя сегодня ведь все ни на что не похоже! Это и называется, по-моему, оказаться в плачевном положении…  
Отсюда мораль: что-то не соображу.  
Убить Время! Разве такое ему может понравиться! Если б ты с ним не ссорилась, могла бы просить у него все, что хочешь.  
— С чего начинать, Ваше Величество? — спросил он. — Начни с начала, — важно ответил Король, — продолжай, пока не дойдешь до конца. Как дойдешь — кончай!  
Нельзя делать то, что нельзя.  
— Ну что ж, ничего, – подумала она, – ведь из него мог выйти очень противный мальчишка. А так получился очень симпатичный поросенок!  
План, что и говорить, был превосходный: простой и ясный, лучше не придумать. Недостаток у него был только один: было совершенно неизвестно, как привести его в исполнение.  
— Выпить больше, чем ничего, — легко и просто. Вот если бы ты выпила меньше, чем ничего, — это был бы фокус!  
— Знакомьтесь! Алиса, это пудинг! Пудинг, это Алиса! Унесите!… Ну вот, вас только познакомили, а ты уже на него с ножом!  
Алиса удивилась, как это она не удивилась, но ведь удивительный день еще только начался и нет ничего удивительного в том что она еще не начала удивляться.  
— … А уж кто хочет по-настоящему углубиться в науку, тот должен добраться до самого дна! Вот это и называется Законченное Низшее Образование! Но, конечно, это не каждому дано!.. — Мне вот так и не удалось по-настоящему углупиться! Не хватило меня на это. Так я и остался при высшем образовании…  
— Все бы ничего, но вот Герцогиня, Герцогиня! Она придет в ярость, если я опоздаю! Она именно туда и придет!  
Не смеши языком, смеши делом!  
— Так вот, — продолжала Соня, — этот самый мармелад они ели или пили — делали что хотели… Тут Алиса не выдержала. — Как же это они пили мармелад?! — закричала она. — Этого не может быть! — А кто сказал, что они его пили? — спросила Соня. — Как — кто? Вы сами сказали. — Я сказала — они его ели! — ответила Соня. — Ели и лепили! Лепили из него все, что хотели, — все, что начинается на букву М.  
— Если бы никто не совал носа в чужие дела, — проворчала Герцогиня, — мир завертелся бы куда быстрей, чем сейчас. — Ну и что же тут хорошего? — с готовностью подхватила Алиса, обрадовавшись долгожданному случаю блеснуть своими познаниями. — Представляете, какая бы началась путаница? Никто бы не знал, когда день, когда ночь! Ведь тогда бы от вращения… — Кстати, об отвращении! — сказала Герцогиня. — Из отвратительных девчонок делают отбивные котлеты!  
Ни в коем случае не представляй себе, что ты можешь быть или представляться другим иным, чем как тебе представляется, ты являешься или можешь являться по их представлению, дабы в ином случае не стать или не представиться другим таким, каким ты ни в коем случае не желал бы ни являться, ни представляться.  
Чеширский Кот: Серьёзное отношение к чему бы то ни было в этом мире является роковой ошибкой. Алиса: А жизнь – это серьёзно? Чеширский Кот: О да, жизнь – это серьёзно! Но не очень…  
Если в мире все бессмысленно, — сказала Алиса, — что мешает выдумать какой-нибудь смысл?

----------

